

Afraid/disgusted of Facebook? Use this link to delete your account - avallark
https://www.facebook.com/help/contact.php?show_form=delete_account

======
namzo
I deleted my facebook account last year after i upgraded to the new timeline
which was still a preview to developers only. I was concerned about the lack
of privacy at the time, it was only till recently that they included more
settings. The one thing i regretted the most was losing my facebook vanity
url. Even after deleting your account your url (facebook.com/username) is gone
forever!

~~~
avallark
you worry over a url?

------
thebigredjay
I have been off Facebook for sometime now for a variety of reasons. People who
know me are probably tired of my rants about privacy, data retention, and
other Facebook woes. But I have years of pictures on there, and conversations,
and memories. I have downloaded a back up of it all but can't bring myself to
click that delete button. It'd be like burning my journals!

~~~
avallark
I guess thats a personal call. After seeing the craigslist killer's subpoena ,
i d rather not have journals, that all my crazy rants and personal quotes and
other moments being presented to cops and lawyers to read and laugh at.

